# 3 to 4 day hiking trip suggestions



## jgsmith (Dec 10, 2008)

I live near Torrington CT and I am trying to plan a 3 or 4 day hiking trip for a group of highschoolers in either late spring or early summer.  I am not to familiar with a lot of the hiking around the area and was wondering if anybody has any suggestions.  I don't wan't the hike to be to hard but it would be nice if there was a fair amount of vistas.  I was thinking of doing part of the AT in CT because it is so close.  Any suggestions would be great.  Thanks.


----------



## Mike P. (Dec 24, 2008)

What are you looking for as far as overnight accomodations?   The CT/MA border is a great place for hiking that time of year & isn't too hard (it's still hiking)  and has many views, especially just over the border on Race & Jug End.  The South Taconic maps available at EMS cover the areas as does the AT book for CT & MA


----------



## Connecticut (Mar 4, 2009)

I just came across a Connecticut backpacking link earlier today that has some good info on several locations.

http://ctxguide.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=817


----------

